# ADGA Linear Appraisal 2011



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Subject: Linear Appraisal

As someone who has participated in the Linear Appraisal program in the last
two years, I wanted to let you know that there is a new deadline structure.
As our sessions go from April to October, we needed to move the deadlines up
in order to provide adequate notice to those that are in the early sessions.
The first application deadline of January 31st will be the same as DHIR
renewals. As this saves time in processing applications, if you apply for
both at the same time, you will receive a $5 discount. Otherwise fees have
remained the same for applications, minimum stops and per animal charges.

LA New Application Deadlines:

There will be a nonrefundable application fee, separate from the animal fees
of:

. $25 for members signing up by January 31 (postmark).

. $40 for members signing up February 1 through March 1 (postmark).

. $60 for members signing up after March 2 (postmark), if it can be
accommodated into the scheduling.

I hope to have a tentative schedule on the website within 2 weeks. The 2011
application forms are available on the website and will be in the next News
and Events.

For those that participated in the program in 2010, please take time to
provide us an evaluation if you have not already done so. Go to

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/2X3Q7BQ and complete it on line! The survey
will be available for another month and then closed down. We appreciate and
listen to your input on the program!

Lisa

Lisa M. Shepard, Coordinator

ADGA Performance Programs

[email protected]

[email protected]

505-689-1371 (MDT)


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

BTW - I asked about dates and Lisa assured me that they will be up on the website by end of November.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Really? That will be a first! Course it doesn't help because by the end of November most of the goats are bred in case appraisal is in April  Mine will be right in the middle of 9 does kidding in May, mark my words


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

LOL.

Dates are my concern too because I have a bunch bred to kid in early March and then did not plan to have any till mid April/May...so if NC gets an April date most of my herd wont be appraised this year, and it's too late to move up those due dates on ones that haven't been bred yet :lol


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

So, a dumb question, but why can't a goat be appraised just about any time? Don't appraiser's take into "consideration" the current conditions - ie pregnant, freshened, dry, etc.?


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes they can be appraised anytime but I think an appraiser would NIC (not in condition) a very pregnant doe. And all my next year's first fresheners have already been appraised as young stock so I want a freshened (eg in milk) score.

And a dry doe is not likely to do as well.

Also young stock need to be at least 6 or 8 weeks old (cant remember which) in order to be appraised.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Same here, they NIC does who went home and kidded the next week  I would rather have them get their excellent junior scores or be appraised as milkers, not waste a year. Vicki


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

More questions so I can understand.  I was too new last year to participate but plan to this coming summer. I currently have three does - two that I am milking through and probably won't breed this fall/winter and one that is bred to freshen in March. I also have plans to purchase another doe who is due to freshen in March. 

The two milking through have never been LA'd and I'd like to but they will both be 1 year post freshening - possibly in milk but certainly not anywhere near peak. Should I wait another year until they kid again? Would I at least get an accurate assessment of confirmation, weaknesses, strengths, etc.?


The two that will freshen in March have both been LA'd before - one as a dry yearling so I am certain I want to LA her again and see how she scores as a milker (2nd freshening). The other is 6, will be 7 by then and last appraised 89VVVE - is there merit to continuing to appraise her?

Trying to learn more about all of this.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You have to appraise all adult does, milking or not. Your appraiser has been around goats a very long time, they will take into consideration age, length of lactation etc. A doe of mine was bred, due to kid in about 45 days and he gave her an E udder although she was dry, it's obvious even dry she has a nice udder. You also have to do older than 5 year olds if they don't have a final score as a 5 year old or older doe. So if she was appraised at 4 and now she is 6, you do have to appraiser her for a final score.

I do think appraising is the way to go, it not only will give you alot more than just the scores on your does, but the appraiser is going to show you things you never saw. It's invaluable as you keep your small herds daughters, comparing the strengths and weaknesses as they become milkers also, you have to start somewhere, so get your base scores.

Then you look at the scores and decide for yourself how you will use the information. I have had a problem front leg pointed out by an appraiser I had never noticed before, and completely disregarded another appraisers critique on my feet and legs...it's when you start hearing alot about condition, management that hurts your score that you want to ask questions. Appraisers will not give you the help you could have if you aren't open for criticism. If you are of the type that thinks your goats are perfect and it hurts your feelings for someone to be honest with you, appraising is not for you. Vicki


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

Not at all thin skinned and VERY looking forward to finding out more since I really don't know enough to judge for myself other than a superficial "eye" for what looks "right".

So, appraise all adult does - got it. What is the deal with a "final score"? Is it based upon age - greater than 5 - or can a person continue to appraise an older doe in hopes of getting a better score? The doe I am getting in March was last appraised (I think) at 3 yrs, 3 months and got the 89VVVE at that point. So, she still needs at least one more LA session to have a final score?

And yes, one of my main goals is learning just what strengths and weaknesses my girls have so I know what to breed for and how to improve offspring.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes on does it's age 5 or older for their final score, then you don't have to appraise them, but you can if you want. Bucks don't have final scores (although some of us call it that) because you never have to appraise them unless you want to. You also don't have to appraise any kids that have never freshened or any goat that has been appraised the year before.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

> it's when you start hearing alot about condition, management that hurts your score that you want to ask questions.


Hmm - I have never had any feedback on that. Just on the particular strengths and weakness of each doe. I'll have to make a point of asking next time.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Here is the link. In case I forget to keep checking for dates maybe someone can update this post when the dates are up:

http://208.53.2.19/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=291&Itemid=206


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

The dates went up this week at the above link. Specifically for NC (as well as SC, TN and KY) it is June 13-26. Thankfully this works out good for me as all of mine will have kidded at least a month before.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

If there is anyone close to me who would like to do LA but doesn't have enough animals for the minimum stop fee let me know by Dec 31st - I would consider hosting( I have more than enough for minimum stop but just thought I'd offer this).


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

We are hosting in OKC area and folks are welcome. Appraisal dates for our area are Sep 6 - 19


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

September....yuck! I may see if I can go to Louisianna in May!!!


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki,
You would be welcome here. However, N. Louisiana is usually grouped with the Ark, Tx, OK people. It is S. Louisiana that is grouped with MS etc.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Might need to go all the way to Tamera's, Vicki, and pick up my kids while you're there, lol


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Tim, kinda thought you would be appraised with us, you always are....I can sneak over just less than 2 hours into southern Lousianna. Jana, Mississippi is a drive from here!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

YAY! We have June Very happy to hear that as I was dreading an earlier date.


----------



## SecoCreek (Jan 27, 2010)

Anyone in the Houston area considering hosting?


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 10, 2009)

So I was thinking about doing this but I can't find answers on the ADGA site.
What is the cost and break it down for me, is there a set fee (stop fee) and a per animal fee
How many is a "minimum stop"
What is involved
I'm in sw VA right on the TN/NC line so does that mean I would be later in the schedule since TN and NC is starting 3 days after VA
Where do I find the forms to apply

Really having a hard time with ADGA's new site

Thanks


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

See http://www.adga.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=291&Itemid=206

This has most of your answers and contact info for Lisa Shepherd who is very good about answering questions.


----------



## sherrie (Jul 22, 2008)

Anyone appraising in the northeast Texas area. We only have a few.


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Natural Beauty Farm said:


> So I was thinking about doing this but I can't find answers on the ADGA site.
> What is the cost and break it down for me, is there a set fee (stop fee) and a per animal fee
> How many is a "minimum stop"
> What is involved
> ...


Okay, it is fairly simple. If you schedule a stop:

1) ALL BY YOURSELF: $25.00 to sign up, then $225.00 minimum stop fee. $250.00 minimum payment by you. 
They charge (last year anyway) $8.00 for each adult animal appraised and $6.50 for each young stock. If your total for animal fees is less than $225.00 Total, you pay only the $225.00 (plus the $25.00 non-refundable fee that you paid earlier). If your total animal fees is more than $225.00, they only charge exactly what the animal charges are.
Example: You have 12 adults and 10 kids. 12 adults X $8.00 = $80.00 plus 10 kids X $6.50 = $65.00 for a total of $145.00. You pay $225.00.

2) INVITE OTHERS TO APPRAISE WITH YOU: If you invite others to your house for appraisal, they help with your total animal count and pay for their individual animals. Your total was at $145.00 (in the prior example) only now Susie Q is bringing 6 adults and 10 kids, so her total is 6 X $8.00 plus 10 X $6.50 = $103.00. Your total together is more than the $225.00 minimum stop fee ($248.00). Now you each just pay for your own animals:
Your cost = $145.00
Susie Q = $103.00

3) YOU GO TO SOMEONE ELSE'S HOUSE: You just pay the $145.00 for your animals.

If ou have the combined appraisal, the host has the responsibility to meet/pay the $225.00 minimum stop fee. Pretend that you host but together you and Susie Q only muster 16 adults (16 X $8.00 = $128.00) and 10 kids ($65.00) for a total of $193.00. The host still has to make up the difference to bring the minimum amount to $225.00.

Each person who signs up has to pay the $25.00 non refundable sign up fee.

So hosting or attending is mutually beneficial for costs. It also helps you to watch other herds get appraised and to get to hear comments that the appraiser makes about other goats. Most folks have some sort of Pot Luck and hanging around with other goatie folks is a lot of fun. Either way you learn a great deal.

HTH

PS: When we host, we have folks bring their own means of penning. We never combine animals in with our own goats. And even though we know the herds that appraise with us, pretty much have them pen where my goats never are - which means around the driveway. Just reasonable bio-security for all concerned. 
PPS: We will be hosting this year, so if someone wants to attend our session, please PM me.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

We are also hosting for our area.
Tam


----------



## ddefrance (Apr 27, 2010)

Anyone hosting in NH, VT, Mass, or Maine? I am in south, central NH and have a tiny herd, so need to jump onto a host.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If anyone is interested in coming to my farm in September for appraisal, email me, [email protected]

I am looking into renting an event tent and am going to charge $20 or so per farm visiting to offset the cost, (Unless a tent fairy donates one for us to use  I do not want to have to appraise in my milkroom, your scores suffer when the goats do not have room to move around, and I am not going to freak out if it rains 

The facts: So not to offend.

I have lots of room and you can use my milkroom to milk out once my herd is done. 
You can have a private session, which is what I want, just tell everyone to go sit away from you and the appraiser. Also you never ask questions during someone elses appraisal session. My dogs will be kenneled for this also. 
No abscess, soremouth or pinkeye and the appraiser will be asked to wash their hands between herds. 
At no time will your stock be in contact with mine or even be on property that my goats are on, so your herd and mine are protected. 
We could also all bring covered dishes to eat and have a photographer here to take photos for us for our websites either before or afterwards depending upon what time they give us. 
It's not to late even if you already have signed up, or haven't, to put me down as the host site. Email me first. 
I have several friends who will appraise only 2 goats plus babies born this spring, so don't think you can't drive out for just your few does if you want appraisal scores. V


----------

